# Qatar Airways Job Discussion Board?



## Ssandraa (Jun 1, 2016)

Is there a group somewhere where we can discuss Qatar Airways jobs/job process ect? 
Anyone know a group like that? Either its a thread here or on FB or on some website? Cause i have searched and searched but i cant find a Qatar Airways job discussion board/group anywhere. 
Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Pprune


----------



## Ssandraa (Jun 1, 2016)

Isnt Pprune a discussion board for Pilots only? 
Sorry if i wasnt clear, i meant discussion board/sites for other positions with Qatar Airways, not Pilots/Crew.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ssandraa said:


> Isnt Pprune a discussion board for Pilots only?


Have you ever looked there?
Cabin Crew - PPRuNe Forums


----------



## Ssandraa (Jun 1, 2016)

I didnt mean Cabin Crew positions or Pilot. I meant a job discussion board similar to the one we have here example Emirates/Dnata. Where people discuss other job positions.


----------

